# [V] Borderlands 3 PC Key für Epic



## CoDBFgamer (18. Februar 2020)

*[V] Borderlands 3 PC Key für Epic*

Guten Tag,

ich biete hier einen unbenutzten Borderlands 3 Key - einzulösen beim Epic-Client.

Preis: 15,- €




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüße


----------



## CoDBFgamer (25. Februar 2020)

Preis-Update


----------



## CoDBFgamer (5. März 2020)

Nochmal ein Preisupdate. 

Zum Vergleich aktuell übliche Marktpreise:

Vergleich1
Vergleich2
Vergleich3


----------

